

What I Learned From Steve Jobs - ableal
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2011/10/what-i-learned-from-steve-jobs.html

======
ableal
Dropped by the blog to refresh my memory of the amusing, and fairly accurate,
piece titled "The 10/20/30 Rule of PowerPoint",
<http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2005/12/the_102030_rule.html>

